# input on first growroom build



## mk_michael (May 20, 2013)

So I had my heart set on hydro,  I think that is better suited for a later time.  You know how it is.  New guy on forum ask for advice but is really narrow-minded and runs with it but i took every ones advice.  Soil it is 
Also I was looking at all these nice grow boxes and setups and commercial stuff did some research and realized I could get WAY better stuff for less money.

So here is what I came up with.  

gorrilla tent 4x8
Gavita Pro 1000  

mini split a/c  (27 seer!) 9600 BTU w/heat weighs 20 lbs- hoping to hang it in room.

Undecided on Co2 & controller
Undecided on other controllers

All ducting is Quiet insulated ducting 

For Ventilation I hope this is a souind idea.  I want to keep it sealed for the co2 so I am thinking of just running a Pre Filter, Can Filter, Can-Fan, muffler then quiet ducting back to the bottom of the tent.  I need to see what sizes I can run for that hopefully 4 inch.  I dont know what kind of load that puts on the fan so I need to make sure i get the right size stuff.

I want to make sure this is all safe or else I will have to just bite the bullet on co2 costs and vent to the outside will get damper and run appropriate stuff for the ducting there.  



Haven't any ideas yet for Rh control.
Iehter Going to run Buckets or a Lifted soil bed.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (May 20, 2013)

With the mini split, Why not just seal the room with the tent in it so no co2 escapes the room and gets funneled back through the text?


----------



## mk_michael (May 20, 2013)

Need The Room
Im Stoked About the GREE TERRA mini split seer is 27 and has dc inverter and other programable options.  The only thing I am thinking here is the gavita light or not.  Its a really nice light- Just not air cooled and that sucks!  With the mini split I believe I would have PURRFECT temo control If I had air vented hoods but the gavita is soooo nice and cheaper start up i think.  Out of Curiosity If I had a sealed tent full of Co2 1000 ppm or so how long could it take for the plants to use it all up ?    The Co2 can go through the scrubber to correct?  what about + Rh If I am trying to keep Rh up will that work in the scrubber also ?  Im trying to just run scrubber in tent for air flow and spore removal smell etc. and not having to vent the tent.  would a emergency vent with damper be smart to vent co2 out if i had to go in?


----------



## mk_michael (May 20, 2013)

TokeyMcWeedy said:
			
		

> With the mini split, Why not just seal the room with the tent in it so no co2 escapes the room and gets funneled back through the text?




At what benefit?  Im thinking just keep the tent sealed = better


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2013)

In a 4x8 tent you will need more than 1 1000w light. For flowering plants to get best budding results you need to have at least 5000 lumens per sqft of grow space. I try to get about 7000 lumens per sqft in mine to get big dense buds.

I have not used co2 but I know it can be quite tricky to use properly. And if you are using a sealed room then you will have to use a co2 generator that burns gas and oxygen to create co2 rather than a tank because it would cause a pressure buildup within the space and would take enormous amounts of bottled co2. I would suggest using vented lights and connect the ventilation to your carbon filter within the tent and to the lights then connect to the exaust fan outside the tent and exaust the air out of the room/house, to the outside world. This will pull the stale air out of the space and pull the heat from the lights out with the stale air and expell them outside, and the carbon filter will scrub the air of odors as it goes out.

Then have a passive air intake that pulls air from the outside into the room close to the AC so that it can be cooled as it comes in. I wouldn't put the AC inside the tent as that would cause cold spots for the plants. It would be ok if you had a larger space like an 8x16 or bigger. Keeping the 4x8 tent sealed and having everything within would be too difficult to maintain without having problems because it is too small of a space to try to create a micro environment. Running the AC in the larger room to maintain the room environment before pulling it into the tent will be much easier to maintain. IMO


----------



## mk_michael (May 23, 2013)

Im sure the tent could hold the co2 yes?
Its not 100% air tight

The plan now is to have the 8x8 first for equipment and a 1000watt grow then get a 5x5 to run off the 8x8 as a lung then ultimatly another 5x5 anyone done this before.

I am wanting to use the gavita pro de 1000w 

greenhouse master controler autopilot

gree terra mini split a/c 27 seer  

hydrofarm .2-2 regulator and co2 bottle how long would a co2 bottle last with a  4x4 soiltable 1000 watt gavida light ? with mini split a/c?

Idealair 60 pt dehumidifier

8 inch can fan and filter at top of tent with ducting back to the bottom.   Any way to get a stable environment out of this?

How long can a 20 pound tank of co2 last is this even viable idea?


----------



## mk_michael (May 23, 2013)

Any Idea how long a 20lb tank would last?  Also Does anyone have a similar setup if so how much do you think it costs in electricity?


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

mk_michael said:
			
		

> Any Idea how long a 20lb tank would last?  Also Does anyone have a similar setup if so how much do you think it costs in electricity?



20 lb tank would last as little as 3 days and as much as a month i have heard/ witnessed.

it is anywhere from 16-54$ to refill and then theres hydrotesting. about 14-20$ every 5 years. hope that helps


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

Growdude explained it once to you 911reagan about co2 and tanks and yet you still insist on posting about things you have no idea about.


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

mk_michael said:
			
		

> Any Idea how long a 20lb tank would last?  Also Does anyone have a similar setup if so how much do you think it costs in electricity?



another thing take what some of the people have to say on this forum with a grain of salt. a co2 calculator sure looks spiffy, but you should be relying on a co2 monitor not guess work to determine co2 concentration. depending on if your grow room has any leaks, running timed exhaust cycles etc will all affect how long your tank will last. generally it will be a week to 2 weeks


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

I run co2 with all the proper equipment. Co2 monitors, co2 controllers, regulators with both a tank and a generator, in sealed rooms(set it and forget it). Unlike some members If your 20# tank runs out in 3 days, in a 4x8 tent you have a leak, faulty regulator, or something else major wrong.

Calculators works great,:aok: it is the operator that is clueless:rofl:.
or are you going to reinvent  mathematical formulas too 911reagan?


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

a 20lb co2 wont last more than a month


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 4, 2013)

Even if you don't trust the Duck(which I have full faith in his experience and knowledge) then trust what NorcalHal has to say as he is a commercial grower that has been doing it for a very long time. Both of these guys have plenty of evidence here on MP to show for their experience while this guy above ahs shown nothing but a lot of attitude and lip service.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 4, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Even if you don't trust the Duck(which I have full faith in his experience and knowledge) then trust what NorcalHal has to say as he is a commercial grower that has been doing it for a very long time. Both of these guys have plenty of evidence here on MP to show for their experience while this guy above ahs shown nothing but a lot of attitude and lip service.




Quoted for truth and emphesis.


----------

